
Is YCombinator astroturfing now? - richm44
Is it new that news.ycombinator is including what seem to be paid adverts like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10678405 that allow no ability to comment etc. without distinguishing them from content being submitted via the normal process? Have I just not being paying enough attention to spot the astroturfing? Anyone know why these adverts aren&#x27;t being flagged as such?
======
minimaxir
You have not been paying enough attention.

Y Combinator startups have been allowed to post job listings for years.

Granted, the ones for stealth startups are annoying.

~~~
richm44
And people can't comment on them etc? TBH I'd be fine with it if they were
flagged as the adverts they are.

